# 1 winter 1 summer diorama



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

just thought id post over here .with all the other diorama folks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty! 
I miss my great uncle's model railroad.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

i miss my hubbys model railroad great place to store my cars l.o.l.
if i get enough dioramas maybe he will take the hint and build another one .


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

i like alot.
thanks


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks gunn .i like your cars always something first class .


----------

